# Pork Chops and........



## Puff1 (Nov 27, 2006)

Grilled 2 center cut boneless chops with s&p.
Made up a "sauce " with brown sugar, apple juice, apples & cranberries. Sprinkled slivered toasted almonds on top.
Sorry about the lousy pics.......I need a new camera.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice job Puff.  How was the sauce?  Looked good.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 27, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Nice job Puff.  How was the sauce?  Looked good.


Sauce was great!
Your stuffed pork loin kind of had a little influence. 
Apples and pork just go together


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks great Puff! Have you tryed the Finney #2 on pork yet? :twisted:


----------



## Finney (Nov 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looks great Puff! *Have you tryed the Finney #2 on pork yet?* :twisted:



Well have you?

It does look really good Puffy.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 27, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used Finney #1 on a pork butt and really enjoyed it  

Sadly I have no Finney Rub left, so I can try no more  

And thank you


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh Yea........  Looks real good


----------



## Unity (Nov 27, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Apples and pork just go together


I'll bet that recipe goes into the Puff's Keepers file. Looks good.

When we're doing simple pork roasts or chops, we _gotta_ have applesauce. It's a requirement in our household.   

--John  8) 
(Pig farmers must lurk on these boards and cackle with glee. We account for a _lot_ of pork sales!   )


----------



## john a (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks good enough to eat Puff. I like to use a Jaccard Tenderizer on pork chops, does a good job on them. 

http://www.jaccard.com/Home-Product-STe ... sp?group=H


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 28, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well at least you got to try it...All I got was a promise.   

Al


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 28, 2006)

Al, I would put your rub on it...you got some good stuff!!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 28, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree John


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 28, 2006)

And for the record I did try Finney #2.
I used it on a rack of ribs. Sadly the ribs I bought were horrible. 
The rub however was very good, a bit spicy but blended well with the SBR's I put on them. I actually reheated the ribs in oven the next day and couldn't believe the way the flavor was enhanced even though it was a day later.

Your welcome


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 28, 2006)

Good looking chops Puff.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 28, 2006)

Indeed !


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 28, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks good puff.  you're getting a little artsy dribbling the sauce onto the plate like that.


Wanted to still see the grill marks


----------



## BigGQ (Nov 28, 2006)

great looking monkey grub!!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 28, 2006)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> great looking monkey grub!!


Where you been monkey man?? 8)


----------

